# Proud of my "vicious" Pit Bull :)



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Cash is such a good boy. Yes, he's stubborn at times, but he always listens to us.

Yesterday, I take Cash and Grimm for a walk. I've got both leashes in one hand, and a pooper scooper bag in the other. We walk past this person's home in our neighborhood, and she is out with her Yorkie (on a retractable leash). Cash ignores the Yorkie when I tell him "Leave It." Grimm, well, he's in la la land not even paying attention on the other side of me.

We get start to walk so that we're parallel to the Yorkie, and the woman lets out the retractable leash so her Yorkie has now charged out into the middle of the street barking at Cash. Cash turns around, but he ignores the Yorkie. 

We turn around and walk back to the house a little while later. Yorkie is inside, but as we pass a house, I hear, "SINJIN! NO! SINJIN!" turn around and see a large mixed breed running towards us - no tags, no collar. Owner still yelling (though out of sight), "SINJIN!"

Cash turns around and then gives me this, "oh great" look. The other dog sniffs him. I tell Cash to "sit" and Grimm to "sitz" (who wants to play with this new dog). Cash looks at me and sits down, calmly, and Grimm follows his big brother's lead.

The owner took their sweet arse time walking over to us calling his dog (who was ignoring him). I was standing there with both dogs sitting on either side of me thinking, "could you hurry it along there, buddy?"

The guy didn't even look at me or speak to me as he grabbed his dog. He spoke to the dog, "SINJIN, you're trying to be all tough and big and bad." He just turned around and walked away without once making eye contact with me.

I was so happy that Cash and Grimm were calm and just sat down like, "okay, mom, what's next?" 

I did notice yesterday in the neighborhood how sad some of the dogs looked (and others how aggressive): a Chow Chow in a fenced backyard racing up and down the fenceline snapping and barking......a Jack Russell tied up to a runner barking......two mixed breed dogs in a little 6 ft x 6 ft pen with one doghouse







No wonder the Akita broke free. It was probably trying to start a revolution.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations on the well behaved puppers! I am jealous!! Hope to have that same kind of behavior some day







Bet it feels great


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I've encountered wih 2 Akitas in my life, and they were pretty dog aggressive, even though kenzo was a puppy. Since then, i stay away from them, just couldn't get a good vibe from them


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great job!

Isn't it great when your dogs are the envy of others looking on with misbehaving mutts!?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats to your dogs!









Other people can't be SO annoying. I remember when Jerzey was VERY small and I was walking her along my street and these new neighbors we had had their boxer out and it chargers us, running up. I scooped up Jerzey in a heartbeat and put my back to the dog to protect her. All I got was "Don't worry, he wants to play." Well, when I have an 8 week old puppy I'm not taking chances with some strange dog owned by new neighbors.

Okay, done with my mini-rant! Back to you: YAYAYAYAY!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dogs did well. nice job on the training.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle
> We get start to walk so


WTH? WE START TO WALK...............lol Not "we get start to walk."


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Well-trained puppies. Kudos to you.
However, you might want to reconsider the practice of walking 2 big dogs at the same time when Grimm and Cash become adults. 
This is not because of you, this is because of your neighborhood and the loose dogs.
When a loose dog foolishly (but it will happen) actually goes to the extent of putting a mouth on one of your dogs, I can just imagine World War 3 going off. Holding 2 adult male dogs, one a GSD and another an APBT and expecting you to have 100% control under those circumstances will be unrealistic.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I normally do not walk both at the same time by myself; however, Andrew was not home at the time I was walking them.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great job!! What a nice positive imagine of your "vicious" pitty.

I don't walk my 2 together anymore either unless I am taking them someplace I can let them run where there is no one around. I get tired of being run on by out of control dogs and don't want a proble.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Great job. Before my GSD learned to sit and stay upon command he would run out to play with this guy that walked a Pit Bull. The Pit was perfectly behaved and trained, and never showed any aggression toward my German Shepherd. 

PitBull problems, it is the owner, not the breed.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, well, he's such a "Bish-iss" Pitty


----------

